# BT Keyboard for a Samsung Galaxy



## Debbie25 (Oct 24, 2007)

My Mom just got a Samsung Galaxy.
I'm trying to find a Bluetooth keyboard to connect to it.
Of course it has BT built in but does not have any USB connections.
My main question is:

Will any BT keyboard work?
I was thinking on getting something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Wir...ncluded/dp/tech-data/B0044IGBOI/ref=de_a_smtd

Thanks for your help,
Debbie


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your mom wants a thumb keyboard like that and not a touch typing keyboard? I wouldn't buy anything that didn't explicitly say it supports the version of Android installed on the tablet.


----------



## Debbie25 (Oct 24, 2007)

I used that keyboard as an example.
I'm talking about any BT keyboard really.

So are you saying.... If it states it will work with an iPad (Apple) then it will not work for the Galaxy?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The keyboard you linked to is a tiny thumb keyboard like the ones on cell phones. Is that what she wants? Or does she want a regular computer keyboard?

The iPad runs iOS, and the Galaxy runs Android. They're two completely different operating systems. What I'm suggesting is that whatever you buy should clearly state that it works with whatever version of Android is installed on the Galaxy.


----------



## Debbie25 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.
She got this in a bundle with her Verizon cell phone.
She is new to the internet.
I go and visit her once a year so she said I would have internet now when I'm there.

She also has voice command on it that she is trying to use but I thought it would be nice to get a small keyboard for her and mostly me when I'm using it.

I did find one like this one that states it will work with many OS.
http://www.amazon.com/Parangear-Gea...eyboard/dp/tech-data/B005FB1ZI0/ref=de_a_smtd

Or this one that states it will work with a iPad and Galaxy
http://www.amazon.com/Menotek-Flexible-Bluetooth-Waterproof-Keyboard/dp/B003K1VABO


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did your mom intentionally purchase 2 data plans? One for the phone and one for the tablet? Does she know they're separate charges? Verizon charges a pretty penny for tablets plus a minimum $30 a month for the data plan for 2 years. This seems like an odd purchase for someone who doesn't know what to do with a tablet.

As for the keyboard, the first one you linked to does not mention Android compatibility. It doesn't matter what other operating systems it says it works with. Android is completely different. It's not Windows, it's not Mac, it's Android.

I think you both need to reconsider this purchase, since I get the feeling you're not entirely sure what you purchased or how much it's going to cost. Neither a cell phone nor a tablet give you "the internet". They come with data plans for those devices, and they use programs completely different from those on a Windows computer. If your mom says one or both of the devices can be used as a wireless hotspot, then she's paying *another* $30 fee (in addition to the $80 /mo for the phone and $30 / mo for the tablet). She's looking at a monthly bill well in excess of $100 for the next 2 years for these devices plus whatever she paid up front.


----------

